
Niagara Falls is going to go dry – again - brk
http://www.buffalonews.com/city-region/niagara-falls/niagara-falls-is-going-to-go-dry-x2013-again-20160123
======
lsiunsuex
"The sun baking down on the rock isn’t good for the falls and it also affects
the appearance of the falls. I’m very concerned about the long-term effects,”
Gromosiak said. “I wish they could do it without turning off the falls."

Forget about how much tourism money goes to the Canadian side because the
American side is so deficient in any attractions. Forget about pedestrian
safety walking across the bridge. Let's worry about how ugly the falls will
look with no water for just < 1 year and the color of the rocks BELOW the
water changing because of the effect the sun MIGHT have on them.

It's this short sighted thinking that makes me and many others want to leave
Western NY and it's this way of thinking that we can't change anything about
the city and it's surrounding suburbs for fear of loosing the past. Which is
exactly what it is; the past. Many old cities have moved on from their old
industrial history. Buffalo and Niagara Falls are still trying to cling to it
and for what reason? To preserve history? It stifles innovation; it stifles
growth and it restricts money being spent. Only recently (last few years) has
money been spent on the downtown water front and it looks amazing. They hold
concerts there now; food trucks show up; there are a number of nice
restaurants; theres nice green spaces / walking areas. Areas for kids to play
- It's great.

Niagara Falls should not be neglected like this.

------
ravengold
OMG! Is this true?

